# First Motor Home - Hymer Camp Swing



## wolfie69 (Aug 27, 2010)

Picked up our first MH can't wait to try her out over the weekend


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Aug 27, 2010)

Good luck, enjoy

Peter


----------



## winchman (Aug 28, 2010)

Now that looks nice.
Let us know how you get on


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Aug 28, 2010)

Excellent choice-we have a Hymer coachbuilt too (T Class 575).

Enjoy!


----------



## blinkinflip (Aug 28, 2010)

*happy hymering!*

Have a good trip  I love my hymer swing, we've been inseparable since first meeting back in March!


----------

